# Now that tipping is here



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

How many tips have you received so far? What tips are strategies do you have to get tips from your pax?

I have been trying really hard to get some tips but I'm not having much luck.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

It's says black on white you're not expecting tips . Nor do you require them

Hahaha

Yes , I know we don't have tipping option here yet but don't expect too much from passengers after being trained since 2009 not to tip.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

7Miles said:


> It's says black on white you're not expecting tips . Nor do you require them
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> Yes , I know we don't have tipping option here yet but don't expect too much from passengers after being trained since 2009 not to tip.


I think we have to wait and see what our real-world results are.

First of all, the Uber tipping option doesn't say anything like what you posted. However, pax DO have to RATE you before they see the tipping option.

I can think of one situation where the tipping option will clearly help -- business travelers. IF they tip in the app, they will get a receipt that documents not only their ride fare, but also their tip. In addition, if they're carrying a company credit card they don't even have to front the money.

And, believe it or not, I have heard from some vacation travelers that they specifically use Lyft because of the tipping option. They want to tip, but they don't want to carry a bunch of cash on vacation -- so they use Lyft.

The proof will be our experience over time. People who want to tip will; people who don't want to tip won't.

But at least the tipping option will remove the excuse I heard today -- "I don't have any small bills." (I told him I could change a $100.) Of course, they'll come up with something else (that credit card is maxed, etc.).


----------



## Ivanz (Mar 26, 2017)

Have you heard the "of I can just tip in app right"?

Love it when Lyft pax say that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2017)

I had someone ask "can I tip on the app yet?" after I delivered their food.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Anyone seen Office Christmas Party? Jason Bateman was about to tip the homeless guy a 5 and had no money in his wallet and the guy got out his Square.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Anyone seen Office Christmas Party? Jason Bateman was about to tip the homeless guy a 5 and had no money in his wallet and the guy got out his Square.


LOL yea saw that. The movie was better than I thought considering the bad ratings it got. Def not great but it was pretty funny


----------

